# Think you have problems rehoming fish



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Gotta feel for this guy http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=6236
Stock list includes pacu, alligator gar and a 44"ripsaw cat amongst others.


----------



## CichlidStoner420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Doesn't look like any problem to me  tanks HUGE!!!


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thats one sweet tank!!


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

The problem is he's having to shut it down due to costs. Not even London Aquarium will take the fish off him as they're too big


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fish market?


----------

